# Worst Movie Ever



## eagle2250

Finding myself inspired by another thread in the White Tie fora and by a movie the wife and viewed this weekend, I felt compelled to start a thread to document some of the worst decisions some of us have made in the choice(s) of movies we have elected to commit our precious hours of life to view! This past Saturday we saw a new release, "Pain and Gain," starring Donny Wahlburg, Dwayne Johnson/The Rock, etc. The movie is a black comedy about three almost lovable and certainly laughable muscleheads/personal trainers, hopped up on steroids who hatch a get rich quick scheme that involves kidnapping and fleecing their under muscled and overly rich clients. Sadly the movie is based on an actual crime that included kidnapping, multiple murders in which the victims were cut up with chain saws and the parts barbecued on a charcoal grill and then put in sealed barrels that were dropped in a canal, torture, and extortion! As we watched the movie people, people were frequently laughing and on two occasions they clapped. 

Jeez Louise, how low can we go/get? Any similar examples you might wish to share for the good of the order?


----------



## Mr Humphries

Love Actually.


----------



## adoucett

https://www.rottentomatoes.com/m/the_big_wedding_2013/

Worst reviewed film of the year


----------



## danielm

Star Wars Episode 1.


----------



## VictorRomeo

danielm said:


> Star Wars Episode 1.


You're meddling with forces beyond your ken, danielm, beyond your ken!


----------



## hardline_42

VictorRomeo said:


> You're meddling with forces beyond your ken, danielm, beyond your ken!


I've heard of the Ewok Line but, apparently, there must be a Gungan Line as well.

Anyone old enough to have seen the original Star Wars trilogy on the big screen (or at least on VHS) knows that Jake Lloyd + Jar-Jar Binks = Worst Movie Ever


----------



## VictorRomeo

Joking aside, there are of course thousands and thousands of movies made with little or no redeeming values. Anything from Uwe Boll for example... Then there are movies that are so intrinsically bad, they're funny - Mega Shark vs. Giant Octopus for example. Then there are movies made by a first time hit director who gains the attention of a studio, gets a pile of cash and makes a monstrosity - Richard Kelly wrote and directed the fantastic Donnie Darko, but then went on to make the disastrous Southland Tales. Then there are the failed big budget blockbusters - Showgirls, Heaven's Gate, Cutthroat Island..... They flopped for a reason.... Finally, back to my first sentence.... There are thousands and thousands of movies made with little or no redeeming values... The Hottie and the Nottie, with Paris Hilton or 'Superbabies : Baby Geniuses 2 come to mind.... I'd rather scoop my eyes from their sockets with a rusty spoon than watch them....

But no.... none of those make my 'worst movie of all time'.... that honour goes to "Battlefield Earth". Even typing that makes me feel slightly ill..... It was shockingly bad and I quite possibly might have made use of a rusty spoon if I had one when I happened to watch it....


----------



## danielm

^history will acknowledge the cinematic genius that is Mega Shark vs Giant Octopus.


----------



## VictorRomeo

danielm said:


> ^history will acknowledge the cinematic genius that is Mega Shark vs Giant Octopus.


 That's sort of what I was getting at.... so bad, they're brilliant!


----------



## statboy

eagle2250, I'm not sure you can blame The Rock....you paid to go see that, you should know what happens when he's in a movie.

Star Wars purists may enjoy this video I came across recently. THough you might have to be familiar with the Goyte song/video to maximize your enjoyment.


----------



## hardline_42

VictorRomeo said:


> ...that honour goes to "Battlefield Earth"...


Now, we're talking!


----------



## toddorbertBU

VictorRomeo said:


> But no.... none of those make my 'worst movie of all time'.... that honour goes to "Battlefield Earth". Even typing that makes me feel slightly ill..... It was shockingly bad and I quite possibly might have made use of a rusty spoon if I had one when I happened to watch it....


I'm curious, did you pay money to see Battlefield Earth in a theater because that would make it extra painful, I would think.

The worst movie I have ever seen in the theater was Senseless starring Marlon Wayans and Matthew Lillard. The least funny 'comedy' I can imagine.


----------



## VictorRomeo

toddorbertBU said:


> I'm curious, did you pay money to see Battlefield Earth in a theater because that would make it extra painful, I would think.
> 
> The worst movie I have ever seen in the theater was Senseless starring Marlon Wayans and Matthew Lillard. The least funny 'comedy' I can imagine.


Nah, nerdy DVD night with nerd buddies years back....


----------



## toddorbertBU

Of course there's also "Manos...The Hands of Fate"


----------



## hardline_42

My vote goes to "The Room." I know it's kind of a cliche as far as bad movies go, but this one really has no redeeming qualities. It's not "so bad it's good." It's just bad.


----------



## danielm

"Manos" is significantly improved if you watch the Mystery Science Theater 3000 version.


----------



## Anthony Charton

Not quite on par with the degree of utter ridiculousness as the aforementioned films (although in my mind, almost), but Julie Taymor's _The Tempest_ is fairly appalling as an adaptation of the play. _Anonymous_, too, is full of balderdash, although quite enjoyable. I'm not sure why filmmakers seem to enjoy ransacking Shakespeare's legacy, but as I'm on the subject Julian Fellowes' _Romeo and Juliet_ looks spectacularly bad, too:


----------



## eagle2250

statboy said:


> eagle2250, I'm not sure you can blame The Rock....you paid to go see that, you should know what happens when he's in a movie.
> 
> Star Wars purists may enjoy this video I came across recently. THough you might have to be familiar with the Goyte song/video to maximize your enjoyment.


ROFALOL! Statboy, my wife has been telling me the same thing and both of you are absolutely correct? I am guilty as charged, but on the other hand, I did forfeit 2 hours and 20 minutes of my life being punished for that mistake! Alas, I do hope I don't make such a mistake in the future, but as I've been told, I am a slow learner.


----------



## drlivingston

Cloverfield...


----------



## Shaver

I cannot even begin to formulate an answer to this question, for the plentitude of choice is beyond my capacity to reason. Well done Eagle my friend you have succeeded where so many before you have failed and left me utterly unable to respond. 

Damn you. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Tempest

statboy said:


> eagle2250, I'm not sure you can blame The Rock....you paid to go see that, you should know what happens when he's in a movie.


How can Mr. Johnson be blamed for a crime as bad as a Michael Bay movie?

I avoid unpromising movies, but still endured "Mr. & Mrs. Smith" in a theatre. A remarkably similar, bad movie was "Universal Soldier." I recall each consisting of prolonged chase and fight scenes that extended well past any reason or care. It was like when Peter fights the chicken of "Family Guy" except less funny and ten times longer.


----------



## Snow Hill Pond

Hope Floats: Sandra Bullock and Harry Connick Jr...I should have known better.


----------



## Howard

Good Burger


----------



## Shaver

Wait - No, hang on! I've been *thinking*..... I may not have a 'worst' movie but I can think of a 'most disappointing' movie : The recent remake of _Brighton Rock _with Helen Mirren and John Hurt.

How I looked forward to viewing that movie- Pinky Brown being one of my favourite characters from fiction and the source novel generally being a masterpiece - but what a total crock it was. You still can't beat the 1947 Dicky Attenborough version, after all these years.


----------



## Snow Hill Pond

Shaver said:


> Wait - No, hang on! I've been *thinking*..... I may not have a 'worst' movie but I can think of a 'most disappointing' movie : The recent remake of _Brighton Rock _with Helen Mirren and John Hurt.
> 
> How I looked forward to viewing that movie- Pinky Brown being one of my favourite characters from fiction and the source novel generally being a masterpiece - but what a total crock it was. You still can't beat the 1947 Dicky Attenborough version, after all these years.


If you're going the "most disappointing" route, then David Lynch's Dune is a top candidate. It's not necessarily a bad movie, but it doesn't really reflect the novel well.


----------



## Shaver

Snow Hill Pond said:


> If you're going the "most disappointing" route, then David Lynch's Dune is a top candidate. It's not necessarily a bad movie, but it doesn't really reflect the novel well.


Now this is a subject that requires discussing over a whole evening with a drink in hand. :icon_smile:

There are so many different cuts of Dune available (most of them pirate admittedly) that the movie exists in many lengths and formats. Certainly the bridging sequences direct to camera are appalingly ham-fisted in their execution. The special effects and sets are still, by and large, commendably passable (all these years and post-CGI later). Given that Lynch shot around 30(!) hours of footage I would love to see the whole thing and judge it against the book on that merit... alas this will never come to pass. Still all in all perhaps Lynch's worst film - yet better than many others' best films though. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Snow Hill Pond

Shaver said:


> The special effects and sets are still, by and large, commendably passable (all these years and post-CGI later).


I agree. The movie is beautiful. The sets are breathtaking...even more so, considering that they were built by carpenters and not pixels.


----------



## Shaver

Snow Hill Pond said:


> I agree. The movie is beautiful. The sets are breathtaking...even more so, considering that they were built by carpenters and not pixels.


The movie of 'Hitch-hikers Guide to the Galaxy' is good for this too- everything is a set or costume, no matter how outlandish. And it *really* works - my eyes rebel against CGI.


----------



## drlivingston

Tempest;1394565It was like when Peter fights the chicken of "Family Guy" except less funny and ten times longer.[/QUOTE said:


> I could barely stifle a giggle when I read this. Those scenes always crack me up. They are absurdly long and call attention to the trend of useless "action-packed" movies.


----------



## William Edwards

Tommy (the "Rock Opera").

God's teeth I wanted to throw myself from the window. It went on for 15 hours (or at least felt like it). I'd rather watch the Star Wars Holiday Special than go through that again. :devil:


----------



## Shaver

William Edwards said:


> Tommy (the "Rock Opera").
> 
> God's teeth I wanted to throw myself from the window. It went on for 15 hours (or at least felt like it). I'd rather watch the Star Wars Holiday Special than go through that again. :devil:


I *like* Tommy. Ollie Reed is magnificent in it. Tina Turner's stupendous performance as the Acid Queen.

Oh and *ahem* THIS scene:






It's a cracking movie.

EDIT: By the way that you tube clip is* 'viewer discretion advised'*


----------



## Jovan

VictorRomeo said:


> Joking aside, there are of course thousands and thousands of movies made with little or no redeeming values. Anything from Uwe Boll for example... Then there are movies that are so intrinsically bad, they're funny - Mega Shark vs. Giant Octopus for example. Then there are movies made by a first time hit director who gains the attention of a studio, gets a pile of cash and makes a monstrosity - Richard Kelly wrote and directed the fantastic Donnie Darko, but then went on to make the disastrous Southland Tales. Then there are the failed big budget blockbusters - Showgirls, Heaven's Gate, Cutthroat Island..... They flopped for a reason.... Finally, back to my first sentence.... There are thousands and thousands of movies made with little or no redeeming values... The Hottie and the Nottie, with Paris Hilton or 'Superbabies : Baby Geniuses 2 come to mind.... *I'd rather scoop my eyes from their sockets with a rusty spoon than watch them....
> *
> But no.... none of those make my 'worst movie of all time'.... that honour goes to "Battlefield Earth". Even typing that makes me feel slightly ill..... It was shockingly bad and I quite possibly might have made use of a rusty spoon if I had one when I happened to watch it....


But would you like to touch rusty spoons with your salad fingers?



hardline_42 said:


> My vote goes to "The Room." I know it's kind of a cliche as far as bad movies go, but this one really has no redeeming qualities. It's not "so bad it's good." It's just bad.


Really? I died laughing at what they called "acting" and "dialogue".



Shaver said:


> The movie of 'Hitch-hikers Guide to the Galaxy' is good for this too- everything is a set or costume, no matter how outlandish. And it *really* works - my eyes rebel against CGI.


I'd say it depends on what the CGI is used for and how well it is accomplished.

Star Trek (2009) used it to a beautiful extent, though sometimes I still sort of miss the days where exploding ships were achieved by loading up a model with glitter and firecrackers, then overlaying a filmed explosion element into the final composite. That said, ILM actually developed a program for the movie that creates explosions as they would actually appear and behave in zero gravity, so it's _technically_ more authentic than a huge fireball. Pretty cool stuff.


----------



## jbmcb

hardline_42 said:


> Anyone old enough to have seen the original Star Wars trilogy on the big screen (or at least on VHS) knows that Jake Lloyd + Jar-Jar Binks = Worst Movie Ever


For anyone who hasn't seen it, here is a review by a group called Red Letter Media of Star Wars Episode One. It's nearly 90 minutes long. The narrator is a very disturbed and foul-mouthed man named Mr. Plinkett. It is, quite possibly, the greatest movie critique of all time. There are interviews with fans. There is intricate analysis of plot structure. There is implied murder and hostage-taking. There are disturbing offers of Totino's pizza rolls. It's Moviemaking 101 as brought to you by a sociopath:

He also does the rest of the "prequel" trilogy, as well as every Star Trek TNG movie.


----------



## Howard

Eddie Murphy-Norbit that was one piece of garbage that I've seen from Eddie Murphy. I like Eddie Murphy and his other films but making really stupid films like this and Pluto Nash are on my list of ridiculousness.


----------



## toddorbertBU

I was bored one night so I'd thought I'd watch a random horror movie in Netflix. I picked one called Filthy McNasty, hoping for some bonus T&A. I think my high schools AV club could have made a better movie. Nonsensical plot, terrible effects, and the worst 'jokes'. 

So bad that it was painful to watch.


----------



## VictorRomeo

Jovan said:


> But would you like to touch rusty spoons with your salad fingers?


The feeling of rust against my salad fingers is almost orgasmic......


----------



## eagle2250

How many herein can/will admit to having experienced the Hangover movie series; numbers 1 and 2 and soon to be 3. Each movie in the series silver screen proof of the depths to which we might go in our search for few laughs! How much worse is it if the big screen experience impressed us to the point it became imperative to buy the DVDs, as they became available?   (Just listen to the maniacal laughter in the background!)


----------



## VictorRomeo

^ I freely admit to watching The Hangover and to be honest, it's one of the funniest comedies out there. I bust a gut laughing at that movie. Low-brow fart humour I don't find particular funny, but with the right cast and gags low-brow crude and crass humour can work well. I mean, you see the jokes coming a mile off and in the wrong hands can be a disaster. "Dude, Where's my Car?" is a good example. It has a similar plot with similar gags, however the Hangover is a far superior laugh. 

I did not see the sequel.


----------



## Shaver

VictorRomeo said:


> ^ I freely admit to watching The Hangover and to be honest, it's one of the funniest comedies out there. I bust a gut laughing at that movie. Low-brow fart humour I don't find particular funny, but with the right cast and gags low-brow crude and crass humour can work well. I mean, you see the jokes coming a mile off and in the wrong hands can be a disaster. "Dude, Where's my Car?" is a good example. It has a similar plot with similar gags, however the Hangover is a far superior laugh.
> 
> I did not see the sequel.


The sequence where a character advises Mike Tyson what a noble animal Tyson's tiger is, whilst pre-recorded cctv footage shows him in the act of pretending to hump it, makes me laugh like a drain. :smile:


----------



## MaxBuck

Anything with Denise Richards is guaranteed to contain some of the worst "acting" ever recorded onscreen. Yet I find my eyes irresistably drawn to Ms. Richards's ... big brown eyes.

What an incredible rack. I could suffer through nearly anything just to see her upper torso undulate.


----------



## Pale_Male

I nominate "Titanic" -- for worst in Period Drama category.


----------



## Jovan

MaxBuck said:


> Anything with Denise Richards is guaranteed to contain some of the worst "acting" ever recorded onscreen. Yet I find my eyes irresistably drawn to Ms. Richards's ... big brown eyes.
> 
> What an incredible rack. I could suffer through nearly anything just to see her upper torso undulate.


Charming.


----------



## FJW

"The American" with George Clooney. If I didn't need to catch up on my sleep, I would have walked out of the theater.


----------



## Hitch

Billy the Kid vs Dracula


----------



## Pale_Male

Hitch said:


> Billy the Kid vs Dracula


Saw it on TV. Sort-of enjoyed it.


----------



## Howard

MaxBuck said:


> Anything with Denise Richards is guaranteed to contain some of the worst "acting" ever recorded onscreen. Yet I find my eyes irresistably drawn to Ms. Richards's ... big brown eyes.
> 
> What an incredible rack. I could suffer through nearly anything just to see her upper torso undulate.


Are you referring to the film with Matt Dillon?


----------



## eagle2250

MaxBuck said:


> Anything with Denise Richards is guaranteed to contain some of the worst "acting" ever recorded onscreen. Yet I find my eyes irresistably drawn to Ms. Richards's ... big brown eyes.
> 
> What an incredible rack. I could suffer through nearly anything just to see her upper torso undulate.


"What an incredible rack." I once said that about a whitetail buck that caught my eye. That rack is now mounted on the wall above my gun case. I guess that's the difference between the innocence of one growing up in the 1950's/1960's and the deteriorating social perspective(s) and literary expressions of later generations.


----------



## Hitch

Pale_Male said:


> Saw it on TV. Sort-of enjoyed it.


And you admit it???


----------



## Ματθαῖος

jbmcb said:


> For anyone who hasn't seen it, here is a review by a group called Red Letter Media of Star Wars Episode One. It's nearly 90 minutes long. The narrator is a very disturbed and foul-mouthed man named Mr. Plinkett. It is, quite possibly, the greatest movie critique of all time. There are interviews with fans. There is intricate analysis of plot structure. There is implied murder and hostage-taking. There are disturbing offers of Totino's pizza rolls. It's Moviemaking 101 as brought to you by a sociopath:
> 
> He also does the rest of the "prequel" trilogy, as well as every Star Trek TNG movie.


Thank you for that. It's cathartic.

Matthew


----------



## Claybuster

Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy.


----------



## quiller

FDR American Badass
Miami Connection


----------



## Snow Hill Pond

I saw "World War Z" for the 1st time on a recent plane trip. It was amazingly stupid.


----------



## countyd

Like to way in on the "most disappointing" vibe. Didn't see the first, but on hearing there would be a third installment, figured I'd trek to the multiplex, catch "Hunger Games: Fire", and be ready for the third. Ain't gonna happen. Muddled plot, weak SFX, lousy acting … wow. Really confused about the popularity of the franchise. Guess it's just me.


----------



## Adventure Wolf

Troll 2. How has no one mentioned Troll 2?


----------



## shadoman

As of today, my vote goes for "R.I.P.D."


----------



## gaseousclay

Snow Hill Pond said:


> I saw "World War Z" for the 1st time on a recent plane trip. It was amazingly stupid.


Yep. A shame too cuz the book was great

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drlivingston

Any of the Twilight series... I made the mistake of trying to read the first book in the series. Stephenie Meyer is arguably the absolute worst writer in recent history. If the book is bad, no amount of high-priced actors is going to make the movie better. Obviously, they did extremely well at the box office, but that doesn't make them great movies.


----------



## Shaver

drlivingston said:


> Any of the Twilight series... Imade the mistake of trying to read the first book in the series. StephenieMeyer is arguably the absolute worst writer in recent history. If the book isbad, no amount of high-priced actors is going to make the movie better.Obviously, they did extremely well at the box office, but that doesn't makethem great movies.


Oh! That is jolly unfair on poor old J. K. Rowling who has clearly tried her hardest to be the worst succesful writer in recent history. Dull prose, wholesale plagiarism, a quick skim through the Encyclopaedia of Myths & Legends for names, appalling characters, weak motivations and dreadful dialogue. I urge you to re-consider.


----------



## dr.butcher

Adventure Wolf said:


> Troll 2. How has no one mentioned Troll 2?


Probably because it was superseded by "Troll 3".... and "Robocop 3" both in the same year!


----------



## gaseousclay

drlivingston said:


> Any of the Twilight series... I made the mistake of trying to read the first book in the series. Stephenie Meyer is arguably the absolute worst writer in recent history. If the book is bad, no amount of high-priced actors is going to make the movie better. Obviously, they did extremely well at the box office, but that doesn't make them great movies.


Agreed. Dreadful writer

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Howard

Bruno with Sasha Baron Cohen. I turned it off towards the middle as soon as he was giving oral sex in the air. god awful film!


----------



## SG_67

Indecent Proposal.

Ishtar

Best Defense

I'll not even mention Gigli as it goes without saying.


----------



## musicmax

Klimt
The League Of Extraordinary Gentlemen


----------



## Jovan

Shaver said:


> Oh! That is jolly unfair on poor old J. K. Rowling who has clearly tried her hardest to be the worst succesful writer in recent history. Dull prose, wholesale plagiarism, a quick skim through the Encyclopaedia of Myths & Legends for names, appalling characters, weak motivations and dreadful dialogue. I urge you to re-consider.


I can't believe you're insinuating that Stephanie Meyer is a better writer than J.K. Rowling.


----------



## Shaver

Jovan said:


> I can't believe you're insinuating that Stephanie Meyer is a better writer than J.K. Rowling.


I haven't read Meyer, you may probably be able to guess why. I believed it to be my duty to sample Rowling, though.


----------



## TSWalker

While the Twilight films and Battlefield Earth were noble contenders, there can be but one champion.

The winner, gentlemen, is Freddy Got Fingered. Rip Torn must have lost a bet.


----------



## drlivingston

I was half awake at a hotel Friday night and caught a few scenes of a 1990 science fiction movie called Robot Jox. I was utterly speechless at how bad the movie was.


----------



## Hitch

Caught a few minutes of _Rise of the Zombies_ , it would have been better to become a zombie. Hemmingway is rolling over in his grave.


----------



## Shaver

Any of the Star Wars movies. Take your pick.


----------



## drlivingston

Shaver said:


> Any of the Star Wars movies. Take your pick.


I didn't mind them so much... That is, until they introduced Jar Jar Binks. When he said, "Exsqueeze me," in Episode 1, I immediately wrote them off.


----------



## Acme

^I swore off Star Wars after that movie. It was nothing but a two hour toy commercial.


----------



## racebannon

Patch Adams


----------



## Adventure Wolf

Manos: Hands of Fate. I saw it for the first time, and it was terrible.


----------



## paxonus

Not the worst, but one of the more recent biggest disappointments given all the hype: La La Land. Bad singing, mediocre dancing, awful dialog--of which there was too much given that it was supposed to be a musical.


----------



## eagle2250

Just watched "The Dark Tower" on DVD...what a disappointment!The movie, starring Idris Elba and Mathew McConaughey, claims to chronicle Stephen King's Dark Tower series (seven volumes), with a primary focus on the heroic efforts of Roland Deschain, the last of an elite breed of men...the Gunslingers...to save the world from the forces of evil. King's written chronicles are so much better; perhaps King's best work and the movie is such a poor representation his work!


----------



## oli150194

Shark girl and Lava boy


----------



## Tim Correll

MaxBuck said:


> Anything with Denise Richards is guaranteed to contain some of the worst "acting" ever recorded onscreen. Yet I find my eyes irresistably drawn to Ms. Richards's ... big brown eyes.
> 
> What an incredible rack. I could suffer through nearly anything just to see her upper torso undulate.


Actually, Denise Richards has teal eyes, where they go back and forth between blue and green. Just like hazel eyes go back and forth between brown and green.


----------



## David J. Cooper

Top Gun.

It was going to fade away into obscurity until AV stores started using it to pimp big screen TVs. The music, the ridiculous dialogue and juvenile behaviour all delivered by a horrible cast.


----------



## eagle2250

David J. Cooper said:


> Top Gun.
> 
> It was going to fade away into obscurity until AV stores started using it to pimp big screen TVs. The music, the ridiculous dialogue and juvenile behavior all delivered by a horrible cast.


It's clear that " You never close your eys when I kiss your lips. There's no tenderness in your finger tips... You've lost that loving feeling..." or it would certainly seem so, based on your assessment of Top Gun. Val Kilmer and Tom Cruise both said you can never be their wing man! LOL.


----------



## David J. Cooper

I’m OK with that.👌


----------



## Adventure Wolf

Manoes: Hands of Fate

Just don't watch it. Don't.


----------



## Howard

"Cuties" I haven't finished the film yet but I already know it's going to be bad, the film's about a bunch of 11 year old girls joining a twerking dance contest and exploring their femininity as well.


----------



## Oldsarge

I'm not sure which is worse, the parents who had the girls 'act' in it or the pervert of a producer who made it.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> I'm not sure which is worse, the parents who had the girls 'act' in it or the pervert of a producer who made it.


It was just the way the 11-13 year old girls were portrayed as, bunch of skanks, some parts I thought were disgusting such as one of the girls was in the men's bathroom taking a picture of the guys crotch, one of the girls using a used a condom to blow up a like a balloon and twerking sexually later on in the film too.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Howard said:


> It was just the way the 11-13 year old girls were portrayed as, bunch of skanks, some parts I thought were disgusting such as one of the girls was in the men's bathroom taking a picture of the guys crotch, one of the girls using a used a condom to blow up a like a balloon and twerking sexually later on in the film too.


As penance for watching that you must now watch both Dr. Zhivago and Lawrence of Arabia in their entirety.


----------



## Howard

Vecchio Vespa said:


> As penance for watching that you must now watch both Dr. Zhivago and Lawrence of Arabia in their entirety.


I'm not into those, have any others Vecchio?


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Howard said:


> I'm not into those, have any others Vecchio?


Any two you like as long as they are both critically acclaimed and long! Maybe Godfather I and II.

I am not as wild about Zhivago as some are, but Lawrence might be my favorite movie.


----------



## Howard

Vecchio Vespa said:


> Any two you like as long as they are both critically acclaimed and long! Maybe Godfather I and II.
> 
> I am not as wild about Zhivago as some are, but Lawrence might be my favorite movie.


I'm more of a comedy film type of person cause I like to laugh.


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> I'm more of a comedy film type of person cause I like to laugh.


How about Sweet Home Alabama and Legally Blonde II? :icon_scratch:


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Howard said:


> I'm more of a comedy film type of person cause I like to laugh.


Might I suggest The House Bunny for your extreme viewing pleasure?


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> How about Sweet Home Alabama and Legally Blonde II? :icon_scratch:


Not much into dumb blonde films but maybe slapstick comedies.


----------



## Howard

Vecchio Vespa said:


> Might I suggest The House Bunny for your extreme viewing pleasure?


I'm more of a slapstick fall on your face comedy guy like John Ritter used to be.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Howard said:


> I'm more of a slapstick fall on your face comedy guy like John Ritter used to be.


Yep. Watch The House Bunny and share your thoughts. It ain't your typical dumb blonde movie. Speaking of dumb blondes, that stereotype never made much sense in the era in which it was coined. Marilyn Monroe, Kim Novak, Jayne Mansfield...all extremely intelligent.


----------



## Howard

Vecchio Vespa said:


> Yep. Watch *The House Bunny* and share your thoughts. It ain't your typical dumb blonde movie. Speaking of dumb blondes, that stereotype never made much sense in the era in which it was coined. Marilyn Monroe, Kim Novak, Jayne Mansfield...all extremely intelligent.


Is it on Netflix?


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Howard said:


> Is it on Netflix?


I don't know. Give it a search.


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> Is it on Netflix?





Vecchio Vespa said:


> I don't know. Give it a search.


If they don't have it on Netflix, et al I still have my copy of the House Bunny DVD and I could be persuaded to give it up. The cost would be $0.00 and I would also cover the cost of shipping and handling.


----------



## Howard

Vecchio Vespa said:


> I don't know. Give it a search.


No it's not on there but Legally Blonde is.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> If they don't have it on Netflix, et al I still have my copy of the House Bunny DVD and I could be persuaded to give it up. The cost would be $0.00 and I would also cover the cost of shipping and handling.


No Thank You, not at the moment.


----------



## smmrfld

Vecchio Vespa said:


> Yep. Watch The House Bunny and share your thoughts. It ain't your typical dumb blonde movie. Speaking of dumb blondes, that stereotype never made much sense in the era in which it was coined. Marilyn Monroe, Kim Novak, Jayne Mansfield...all extremely intelligent.


Tho not blonde, must mention Hedy Lamarr here.


----------



## anthony011

Manos: The Hands of Fate (1966)


----------

